# starting culanary school



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

starting monday im going to a tech school not to far away for 15month and i went and vissited the campus at least 4 times befor signing on i wanted to make sure that it was the right place for me, they have very small classes which i like and also they have some one the top chefs from the local area working there too.

im excited im going to try and work at the same time but well see how that works out.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

good for you. its a hard struggle to be a ful time student and full time worker. keep your head up and work threw it. if this is what you want it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

ya im not going to be working full time but my manigment is willing work with me and my school. i live in a college town so they have to work around school a lot.


----------



## toocuterose (Jul 8, 2007)

good luck...i'm wishing u luck and happy times...


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

when I was in school,I was a partner/sous in a catering business and was still doing 45 hours a week working in addition to the 35 hours a week of school.I went 39 days in a row without one single day off....get used to it.


----------

